# this years sign guy!!!



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

This is a simple prop! just a (Oss. Fan) that was rigged to one of my old static props...Got some good looks thow from cars passing by made a few stop and get out to look to lol halloween is great...
















Donovanville06038.flv video by ace22photo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid116.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/ace22photo/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o24/ace22photo/Donovanville06038


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks good. I had a bride with a severed head on an osculating fan and the motor burned out within an hour. How long did yours last?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Ahhh..I never tire of the oscillating fan props. I have used mine for two years and they are still kicking. Just need to keep air circulating.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice job. I didnt think to use a fan...thanks.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice, looks great with the red flood!


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

Looks good


----------

